# Interactive Fantasy / Furry RP site needs funding!



## Stryde (Jul 16, 2012)

*Like Roleplaying? Like Fantasy? Like writing? Like close-knit, friendly communities? You'll love Dreyrull!*

Dreyrull is an original world where you can become an *aershaa, human, furr,* or *lekkir* through interactive roleplaying and battling with other players. Win *art* of your character and *build their story*, or begin with a story and earn your art through creative expression! We are a well-established, friendly community, founded in 2004, but recently destroyed by an unfortunate server accident. We took this incident as a way to re-invent ourselves, and have built an ideal community. All that's left is the coding - and that's where you come in.


*We need your help! Donate today, and receive pixel art, character art, bookmarks, and more! Spread the word!*

*Click here to help now!*


----------

